# Rigid cylinder air filtration unit



## prap (Jan 28, 2011)

Does any body have an opinion on these? The one I saw was made by Rigid I guest they go around $300 new. I seen one on c/l for $150 , are they worth it?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Could you be more specific, a model number, or maybe a picture?


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

This one?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026RHATE?&tag=shopwiki-us-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325

Unless you need portability your money would be better spent on a Jet or one of the other shop filters.

http://www.amazon.com/JET-AFS-400-Air-Filtration-System/dp/B001O0D6JM/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1297000871&sr=1-2

The Ridgid is 200 cfm and the Jet has three speeds with 260, 362, 409 cfm.

Good Luck!


----------



## prap (Jan 28, 2011)

crank 49-It's similar to that, color is different. maybe older model or different size.

Viking-I didn't realize I could get a jet that cheap, that would definitely the way to go for that price.

Right now I don't even have a primary dust collection except my shop vac. I'm leaning towards the Rockler wall mount system. I think that will be enough to fit my needs, as space is at a premium.


----------



## sludge2 (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't think of the source right now, but I remember a good article (fine WW?) saying that the box-type dust collectors don't do much in most shops as a primary DC. They just don't have the suction to move the air towards their filters and they only capture the dust immediately in front of the filter media. Most sources say that you need to capture the dust at the source, not after it gets into the air. I'm new to Lumberjocks, but I'm sure there is tons of dust collection info here. The Jet above also has a 5 micron filter, and it's the 1-5 micron dust that is the worst for your lungs.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Build your own! You can build one for less than $100.00. Here's mine.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/23971


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

like RetiredCoastie said build one it's much cheaper even if you buy the blower from grainger as far as the dust collection system goes you can get one from HF much cheaper than the system at rockler. It is a little bigger but I think it's a much better system for the price. http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=dust+collector

http://www.harborfreight.com/air-filter-system-with-remote-91393.html


----------

